# Best Michigan Trout Fishing



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lakes, rivers, creeks....what county in Michigan produces the best trout fishing opportunities?


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never fished up there, but my vote would be somewhere in the u.p.. There's just so many more opportunities on that side of the bridge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Guys i'm not asking for your fishing holes, just curious as to what everyone thinks is the best county to trout fish? If people are willing to say specific rivers/lakes so be it.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've only gone once (for this years opener) and it was in kalkaska county... going back in june and going to hit up the UP as well... good luck!


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

If your asking for the best county out of the 83 my opinion is that Crawford offers the best trout fishing with Oscoda right there as well. I have fished very little in the UP and it was quite a few years ago but I know that there is plenty of great water there as well.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

hplayer13 said:


> the best trout fishing opportunities?


Define "best trout fishing opportunities." Do you want to catch brook trout in beaver ponds? Do you want good fly hatches and lots of room to cast? Do want to get far away from other fishermen? Does catching 30, 40, 50 stocked trout in an afternoon sound good? 

Most counties in the northern lower, at least from m-65 west, are going to have some fine trout fishing. Crawford and Lake may be the best. The UP can be great too, but there's a lot of marginal water up there. Go exploring, and good luck.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

There's a ton of opportunities when it comes to all the lakes in Luce county that are stocked with trout. Throw in the Two Heart and we've got it pretty good here. Not saying it's the best in the State but I'm not complaining.

Nork


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Love me some Charlevoix County.:shhh:


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Wayne.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive seen rivers in Manistee stuffed with salmon, and some trout. Never fished for em though.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

hplayer13 said:


> Lakes, rivers, creeks....what county in Michigan produces the best trout fishing opportunities?


Good Day,

Loaded question! ;-) Thing is, different counties present different trout fishing opprotunities. If you are willing to engage in urban battle fishing in the Fall, it is hard to beat the Grand River in Kent county with the runs of lake run browns and steelhead mixed with Coho, Kings, Lakers, and so forth. (With the intermitant smallie or walleye...) Summer runs of "Skams" on the St. Joe. Coho thick as Alaska on rivers that shall remain nameless for now. The beauty of Michigan is that there is SOOO much water that it is difficult to really nail down ONE county! Furthermore, with these great rivers and streams crossing so many county lines that makes it even more difficult. I really can't nail it down to one county... but rather that Michigan is really one of the best fly fishing States around! And if you are willing to fish during the Winter months... even better!

Steelie


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

aimus1 said:


> Love me some Charlevoix County.:shhh:


Crazy talk! There are no trout in Charlevoix county, none in Emmet, Antrim, Cheyboygan or Otsego for that matter either. 


IMO Michigan is loaded with great trout fishing, I could pick almost any county outside of SE MI and make a case for it. We are blessed. I am thankful. I can't wait to get out this weekend and sample some of the counties north of the bridge. Good luck everyone!

Don


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

fishinDon said:


> Crazy talk! There are no trout in Charlevoix county, none in Emmet, Antrim, Cheyboygan or Otsego for that matter either.
> 
> 
> IMO Michigan is loaded with great trout fishing, I could pick almost any county outside of SE MI and make a case for it. We are blessed. I am thankful. I can't wait to get out this weekend and sample some of the counties north of the bridge. Good luck everyone!
> ...


Right on Don.

I have fished in most of them for stream trout. Each has its own special body of water. The county I live in has a sleeper of a stream that few if any fish. Heck this morning I hit a stream just outside our county and in 2 hours of fishing managed to land 6 trout 10" to 17" loss that many and moved a fish about 20 to 22. I fished up in emmet county to end the season last year. fished possibly one of the most productive fisheries in the state. landed in a single trip 10 trout 14 to 20" and turned a real pig that 2 days later I hooked up with and got my but handed to me. I have caught just as many big Brookies down here as in the UP. in fact the largest brookie I ever seen was in a Muskegon county stream. 
Throw a dart at a map and you will find a trout stream that is special on the right days to be considered the best. The SW corner of this state has some real sleeper water.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Kind of obvious, but the AuSable is incredible this year. I haven't seen this many big fish in such a close proximity in 20 years.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

seings as to how i live in Crawford co. I would have to say crawford and kalkaska is about the best, but i sure do love fishing the west side of the state from time to time, and then theres the brookie fishing in the up that i travel to. Oh yeah and then theres the trophy waters Hmm i say any wheres north of detroilet. It is realy tough to beat the dry fly fishing that Micigan offers. Now if your talking subsurface then go to Alaska, altough i love catching grayling on a dry in the interior. Tough question. pick a river and go during a hatch and have a blast. Brown drakes are going to be happening soon. and then the hex. I love those hatches for night time big fish action.


----------

